# My photograph on the new Orchids magazine



## rdlsreno (Nov 6, 2009)

I got my Orchids magazine today and got a surprise that the featured spotlight was the Cym. lancifolium 'Carmmie' CCM that I took photo of. I am happy! The owner is John O'Connell of Monterey, CA.

Ramon

Cym. lancifolium 'Carmmie' CCM/AOS


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow! Congratulations! Great photograph!


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 6, 2009)

awesome photo! for a cymbidium it looks compact!


----------



## neo-guy (Nov 7, 2009)

Ramon, you have now made it in the big league! I'm going to have to say I'm friends with a Celebrity photographer!
Great job!
Pete


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 7, 2009)

Excellent pic again Ramon, Bravo!!!! 
And an intriguing plant having become such a beauty after a so short growing by the owner!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 7, 2009)

Great shot and a nice big specimen, too. Looking good!


----------



## Candace (Nov 7, 2009)

I saw that. Good for you!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice and congrats..  That's such an unusual cym.. Is it climbing upwards? The new growths seem to be above the older ones..


----------



## Bolero (Nov 7, 2009)

Congratulations! That is great news. Great photo!!!


----------



## bio_lover (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats for being chosen!


----------



## Hera (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats, its a beautiful photo.


----------



## Heather (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome, Congrats, Ramon!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 7, 2009)

Cool! Good job, Ramon. What an honor for a photographer! 

-Ernie


----------



## TutoPeru (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats Ramon!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2009)

Congratulations, Ramon! Excellent photo of a very lovely plant.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2009)

Excellent, Mr. big time professional photographer! Next time you pay for lunch! oke:


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 8, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Excellent, Mr. big time professional photographer! Next time you pay for lunch! oke:



Maybe! :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Here is a close-up of the plant.

Ramon

Cym. Lancifolium 'Carmmie' CCM


----------



## toddybear (Nov 8, 2009)

I can see why it was printed!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 8, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 9, 2009)

PURDY! PURDY! :drool: well deserved! :clap: :clap:


----------



## nikv (Nov 9, 2009)

Fabulous! :clap:


----------



## John M (Nov 9, 2009)

Congratulations, Ramon! That's a beautiful photograph of an intriguing Cymbidium!


----------



## etex (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats! Awesome photo. You're in the big league now. Good Going!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 10, 2009)

Ramon,

Congratulations! 
Excellent photo of a very nice plant.

Craig


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 12, 2009)

cool!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations Ramon! It's a lovely photograph.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 15, 2009)

I still haven't gotten mine???

-Ernie


----------



## swamprad (Nov 16, 2009)

Cool!


----------

